# Judgement Day, tonight 6:00pm...



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

It has been predicted. You have just nine and a half hours to post in this thread.

On a more serious note, if you could take one piece of music to the grave, which one would it be? I was thinking of something beautiful at first, but I might get bored of it for eternity. Then I thought I'd take something incredibly complex like Ferneyhough's Transcendental Studies. It's too difficult to decide!

Anyway, enjoy earth until the rapture :devil:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Das Lied von der Erde. Seems appropriate.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

It's 9.31pm here and I still appear to be posting.

On the other hand I'm listening to Jonas Kaufmann so maybe I'm in Heaven.


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

The whole idea, whether today or any time in the future, is deplorable. Those who believe these things should be ridiculed mercilessly for the sake of civilization.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd probably take something deep but not _quite_ as difficult as Ferneyhough. Maybe the _Art of Fugue_ or _Clavier-Übung III_ or something like that.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> It's 9.31pm here and I still appear to be posting.
> 
> On the other hand I'm listening to Jonas Kaufmann so maybe I'm in Heaven.


The believers may be using Greenwich time, eh?

I would suggest Sorabji's Clavi_ _ _..., but just typing the name may call up demons.

:devil:


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I have picked my final CDs for listening.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

It annoys me that there seem to be more people taking _this_ seriously than the upcoming peak oil crisis, which is a very real thing.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

In moments like this it's good to ask yourself how would you look and how would you feel before the God if he would come like this "prophecy" says. Whatever you belive, it's good pretext for having a little reflection on your life.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

A little self-reflection is a good thing, but have the guts to own up to yourself rather than inventing someone else to make the task easier.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Edward Elgar said:


> I
> On a more serious note, if you could take one piece of music to the grave, which one would it be?


If I were taking it to the grave, I'd take Mahler's 2nd symphony, because at the end, everyone ends up out of the grave.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> A little self-reflection is a good thing, but have the guts to own up to yourself rather than inventing someone else to make the task easier.


No need to 'invent' Him. But He will forgive damn near anything. (There is some question about puns.)


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> A little self-reflection is a good thing, but have the guts to own up to yourself rather than inventing someone else to make the task easier.


Here are some guts for you:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Mahler's 6th symphony for me. I agree that self-reflection is a good thing, but even the _freaking_ Bible says that the time and date of the second coming will be known only to God. Anyone who says they know when the end of days is coming is either talking out of their *** or doesn't believe in the Bible. (The latter of which is fine--to each their own. But if you're claiming that you know when the second coming is going to occur and profess to believe in the Bible, you've lost all credibility to me.) Personally, I'm gonna go with Isaac Newton's prediction that the apocalypse won't occur until _at least_ 2060, but might even be later. Oi.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Edward Elgar said:


> ...if you could take one piece of music to the grave, which one would it be?


"I know not what course others may take, but as for me..." I think hewing to this aspect of the question is the most personally prudent way to proceed.

In my case, the pat and predictable answer would be the _Ring_ cycle. If forced into a more conventional time-limit, I'd say _Tristan und Isolde_.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

HAHAH! It's like, "Quick! Must evangelize to as many people as possible!!" :lol:

At least I'll be with my friends in a baseball stadium 6 PM (EST) tonight. We'll hold hands.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Yup, it seems like Christians are even more scornful of Camping's predictions that nonbelievers are. I hope he got his "math" right this time. :lol:

It's also interesting to see how many people seem to think that the "rapture" is somehow equivalent to "judgement day" and "the end of the world". The timeline as explained in the Bible, even with its ambiguities, says nothing of the sort. These dates are all distinctly different from each other, in fact more than a thousand years apart at least.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Tomita - Snowflakes Are Dancing


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> In my case, the pat and predictable answer would be the _Ring_ cycle. If forced into a more conventional time-limit, I'd say _Tristan und Isolde_.


How many times would the _Ring_ cycle repeat for eternity? Not more than 50! (tee hee!)


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

I probably like it just a bit better than the first one, but both are great films with Arnie in his prime and some clasic one-liners. I've seen it too many times to watch it tonight though.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If I were to flatter the idea at all by even thinking about it, I'd take Jethro Tull's _A Passion Play_. It's sort of about the afterlife, but is quite lively. I'm afraid it trumps classical in my personal universe.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Don't worry, Macho Man Randy Savage took the bullet for us all.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Weston said:


> If I were to flatter the idea at all by even thinking about it, I'd take Jethro Tull's A passion Play. It's sort of about the afterlife, but is quite lively. I'm afraid it trumps classical in my personal universe.


Good choice!  Come to think of it, that sounds better than Mahler's 6th for such an occasion. Perhaps I'll take Mozart's Requiem with me, too.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I think this aria is appropriate to the occasion:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey, it's 8:09 PM and I'm still here.
Good, I still have lots of opera to watch.:lol:


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Imho, Harold Camping is a crock ...

I would love to see his facial expression as the doomsday failed across the world.

Of course, we still have about 45 minutes until 6pm in Arizona ... guess there is still time ... or not :lol:.

What I do wonder about are are all those who gave up jobs, homes and wealth for this cretin. Come tomorrow, they will all be living, and without food, without money, without jobs, without a place to stay ... wonder what they are saying amongst themselves now.

Sad though, most of those will be applying for Welfare on Monday ... and become a burden on all the taxpayers. I think Camping should give all that money back to those who were swayed by this [false?] prophet.

Kh


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

That Camping guy, and others like him, should somehow be held responsible for spreading this nonsense. I know that only simpletons, or at least very naive people fall for this sort of thing, but they should be protected against charlatans like him. It's punishable to give a false bomb alarm, I don't see why something that causes a panic among many more people - and all for nothing - should just be treated as a joke. Ok, IT IS a joke for 99,9% of people out there, but that means that it still scared the living daylights out of thousands of people. Some 'believers' financially ruined themselves 'to get the message out', some may even have committed suicide or done other crazy things because of this fruitcake. He should not be allowed to get away with it in my opinion.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

He's not a fruitcake, he's a businessman. He made millions out of this, and is laughing all the way to the bank. He should be arrested and charged with crimes against popular economy, in my opinion.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

You know, I think God just likes California. Just sayin'... cuz we ain't got no rapturin' goin' on out here. If God does like California, on the other hand, then I've got 20 minutes to get saved.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

World Violist said:


> You know, I think God just likes California. Just sayin'... cuz we ain't got no rapturin' goin' on out here. If God does like California, on the other hand, then I've got 20 minutes to get saved.


God seems to like Central Europe, at least. It's been almost nine hours since the Rapture, and I haven't noticed anything. Unless that means that I'm a godless sinner who deserves to spend eternity in hell, that is. Come to think of it, I think that might be the case.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Aksel said:


> God seems to like Central Europe, at least. It's been almost nine hours since the Rapture, and I haven't noticed anything. Unless that means that I'm a godless sinner who deserves to spend eternity in hell, that is. Come to think of it, I think that might be the case.


You know, though, I've also noticed that the world is strangely very well-populated for having gone through the End of Days. People driving around like nothing's happened, posting on Facebook that they still exist (or that they have Facebook in Heaven)...you know, I think Heaven is supposed to feel like nothing happened, really. Except that you don't have to pay any more taxes.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Looks like I'm not too late. Happens about now where I am.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

6:00 in Cali right now. I'm ready to be lifted into the air any second now.

Darn, the clock just turned 6:01. Uh-oh.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

9:41 PM here, and nothing out of the ordinary happening yet...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

It's early Sunday afternoon here just after lunch. A lovely day it is, without any of this bullsh!t nonsense.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh! I think I made it! I think I'm saf


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

9:00 pm here and all is well ... like I thought it really would be any different :lol:

I see Hawaii just passed the 'bewitching hour' ... guess ol' Harold is 'camping' out somewhere :lol:. 

Kh


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

> Quite how he (Camping) now feels at joining the likes of Nostradamus and Chicken Little among history's great punchlines is unknown.




Read more

I wish I could find gullible people who would throw money at me for spouting balderdash.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

monday is a judgement day


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Last post in before judgement day "happened!" I timed it that way.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

That fruit cake Camping is up to it again. This time, the end of the world is predicted to hit on 21 October. 

Camping and his spastic followers should be dumped on an island somewhere and they can play until their hearts content, and let the real world move on ...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> That fruit cake Camping is up to it again. This time, the end of the world is predicted to hit on 21 October.
> 
> Camping and his spastic followers should be dumped on an island somewhere and they can play until their hearts content, and let the real world move on ...


Not on our island please!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

While it is fun to pick on Camping and his absurd predictions, let's not forget that doomsday predictions are not unique to the religious. Consider these:

Global warming scientists predicted that by 2010, global warming would make 50 million people homeless refugees because of the widespread problems it would cause (making areas unlivable, increasing sea levels wiping out coastlines, etc.). That didn't occur. In the predicted areas that would be impacted, populations have actually grown.

Paul Ehrlich wrote in 1968 that by the 70's, hundreds of millions of people would die from starvation due to overpopulation. No such massive death toll occurred.

Feminists Gloria Steinem and Naomi Wolf predicted that 150,000 girls/year would die from anorexia. The number is closer to 100 - only off by a factor of 1500.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

DrMike said:


> While it is fun to pick on Camping and his absurd predictions, let's not forget that doomsday predictions are not unique to the religious. Consider these:
> 
> Global warming scientists predicted that by 2010, global warming would make 50 million people homeless refugees because of the widespread problems it would cause (making areas unlivable, increasing sea levels wiping out coastlines, etc.). That didn't occur. In the predicted areas that would be impacted, populations have actually grown.
> 
> ...


Wow! (And I mean it this time.) Do you really think that these are nearly in the same ballpark? I mean, there are predictions and "predictions". Trying to quantify possible effects of some trend developments and coming up with crap in one's head based entirely on crap in one's head are two rather different animals, are not they? Not to mention that the examples that you've given have nothing to do with any type of doomsday, they are just probably either over-pessimistic, based on some extreme scenarios, or both. And I only assume that those were somewhat scientific outlooks that you quoted. (But no, I am not going to investigate.)

On the side note, finally I know what asylums for religious people should be called: churches.

Oh yeah… That is what I would do with my billion dollars: compensate all those nuts now screwed because of that other nut. No, scratch that…

And all this time I thought that "rapture" was a trouser accident of a kind, when one was wearing their pants too tight. Yes, it happened to me once or twice, I confess.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

@ Serge: this was pretty funny! "And all this time I thought that “rapture” was a trouser accident of a kind, when one was wearing their pants too tight. Yes, it happened to me once or twice, I confess."

OK, so the guy has now rescheduled it to 10/21/11, so that some more fools can dump some more millions into his banking account. Nice. He'll keep doing it until the money dries out.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Serge said:


> Wow! (And I mean it this time.) Do you really think that these are nearly in the same ballpark? I mean, there are predictions and "predictions". Trying to quantify possible effects of some trend developments and coming up with crap in one's head based entirely on crap in one's head are two rather different animals, are not they? Not to mention that the examples that you've given have nothing to do with any type of doomsday, they are just probably either over-pessimistic, based on some extreme scenarios, or both. And I only assume that those were somewhat scientific outlooks that you quoted. (But no, I am not going to investigate.)
> 
> On the side note, finally I know what asylums for religious people should be called: churches.
> 
> ...


How many people and how much money are invested in Camping's prediction, vs. how many people and how much money is invested in climate science? People like Ehrlich made their bread and butter pronouncing doom on the planet. Al Gore makes a fortune off of climate change. It is one thing for scientists to make predictions and have them proven wrong. That happens all the time. But another thing to try and turn a profit off of those predictions, as people like Al Gore do. So in science you have serious investigators who from time to time get it wrong. And then you have those that manipulate scientific findings to pronounce doom and make a fortune. And in religion you have honest believers that follow their conscience and truly believe. And then you have people like Camping, who so clearly misinterpret scripture (it says in the Bible that no man will know the time of Christ's second coming, so Camping is obviously a charlatan). So your taking the ravings of one small group and transferring such behavior to religion in general is as ridiculous as comparing Al Gore to actual climate scientists.

@Alma - in thinking more about this Camping, I think he truly believes what he says. Obviously he is wrong, but to repeatedly make such predictions that fall so flat on their face, to me it sounds like, right or wrong, he believes what he says, and that he actually can predict the end of times. Mental problem? Old age? I don't know. I do feel sad for his followers that threw so much away after him. I hope they "see the light" and get away. Incidentally, I had an aunt go through a similar situation. I won't say what church it was, but she was left with a small fortune after my uncle died (due to the federal government wanting to build a highway through a pretty useless stretch of land they owned in Colorado), and her daughter convinced her to join her church. They proceeded to convince her that they could use her money better than she could, and she acquiesced. Needless to say, she spent the last several years of her life living in a single-wide outside Phoenix, AZ, alone, pretty much forgotten by her church once she no longer had anything to donate. Luckily, I don't think most churches are like that.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> @ Serge


Thank you.



Almaviva said:


> OK, so the guy has now rescheduled it to 10/21/11 ...


Yes, I say more power to him and better luck to them on October 21. I mean, how many times one possibly can be wrong? Right?

Glory, Glory, Hallelujah!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

DrMike, I think you are missing the point that scientific theories and predictions can be both disputed and refuted based on scientific knowledge and evidence. Not the case with the believers or any of their denominations; therefore these make no difference to me, as all of them defy logic: you are right.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Serge said:


> DrMike, I think you are missing the point that scientific theories and predictions can be both disputed and refuted based on scientific knowledge and evidence. Not the case with the believers or any of their denominations; therefore these make no difference to me, as all of them defy logic: you are right.


Yes, but snake oil salesmen are snake oil salesmen, whether they are selling religious prophecies or scientific predictions. There have been many in the climate change community who have no expertise to inform their pronouncements, and often only cling by the most slender of threads to actual scientific data. We hear of parts of the Climate Change panel's predictions based on anecdotal evidence from mountain climbers. Al Gore went on about the vanishing polar bears, yet now we know their population is increasing. We had people telling us the ice on Kilimanjaro was in decline due to global warming, when the scientists actually knew that it was from solar radiation, and had nothing to do with temperature changes. All of these are instances where people who stood to gain from these predictions made pronouncements that were no more rooted in science than Camping's predictions were rooted in Biblical prophecy. In both instances, you have things easily proven wrong - scientists could easily have told Al Gore the polar bear populations weren't dwindling, and if anybody cared to ask, they could have learned the true cause of the receding ice on Kilimanjaro - just as anybody could have read the Bible and told Camping that the Bible itself states that nobody would know the time of the Second Coming.

In both cases, we have charlatans hijacking legitimate causes for their own financial benefit. It doesn't matter that one is rooted in science and one in religion. A lie is a lie is a lie. Those who profit off of climate change fears are just as wrong as those who profit off of false prophecies of the end of time. If anything, those who profit off of science with false claims are even worse, because we are told that we should rely on science. Governments establish policies based on science.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

DrMike said:


> Yes, but snake oil salesmen are snake oil salesmen, whether they are selling religious prophecies or scientific predictions. There have been many in the climate change community who have no expertise to inform their pronouncements, and often only cling by the most slender of threads to actual scientific data. We hear of parts of the Climate Change panel's predictions based on anecdotal evidence from mountain climbers. *Al Gore went on about the vanishing polar bears, yet now we know their population is increasing. *We had people telling us the ice on Kilimanjaro was in decline due to global warming, when the scientists actually knew that it was from solar radiation, and had nothing to do with temperature changes. All of these are instances where people who stood to gain from these predictions made pronouncements that were no more rooted in science than Camping's predictions were rooted in Biblical prophecy. In both instances, you have things easily proven wrong - scientists could easily have told Al Gore the polar bear populations weren't dwindling, and if anybody cared to ask, they could have learned the true cause of the receding ice on Kilimanjaro - just as anybody could have read the Bible and told Camping that the Bible itself states that nobody would know the time of the Second Coming.
> 
> In both cases, we have charlatans hijacking legitimate causes for their own financial benefit. It doesn't matter that one is rooted in science and one in religion. A lie is a lie is a lie. Those who profit off of climate change fears are just as wrong as those who profit off of false prophecies of the end of time. If anything, those who profit off of science with false claims are even worse, because we are told that we should rely on science. Governments establish policies based on science.


They _are_ vanishing, you know. Quote from the official press release from the Polar Bear Specialist Group in 2009:



> Reviewing the latest information available the PBSG concluded that 1 of 19 subpopulations is currently increasing, 3 are stable and 8 are declining. For the remaining 7 subpopulations available data were insufficient to provide an assessment of current trend.


Source


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Aksel said:


> They _are_ vanishing, you know. Quote from the official press release from the Polar Bear Specialist Group in 2009:
> 
> Source


Ah, they are not vanishing, and to prove it, I will quote what you just pasted in, as well as the very next sentence from that very report you linked to:


> Reviewing the latest information available the PBSG concluded that 1 of 19 subpopulations is currently increasing, 3 are stable and 8 are declining. For the remaining 7 subpopulations available data were insufficient to provide an assessment of current trend. *The total number of polar bears is still thought to be between 20,000 and 25,000*.


 Incidentally, that number, 20,000-25,000 is the same number they reported at the 14th meeting 4 years earlier. They believe in that timeframe there was no significant decrease in the polar bear population.

To quote from the press release from the 14th meeting, held 4 years earlier:


> Thus, it is not possible to give an accurate estimate of the total number of polar bears in the world, although the range is thought to be 20-25,000.


Furthermore, the image of a bear trapped on a dislodged ice flow as a sign of their endangerment is also misleading. One scientist at the 15th meeting presented data he had of a bear he tracked with a collar. He reported that the bear had been able to swim ~650km!!!!! So even if a bear fell asleep on a piece of ice and it broke off, chances are it could probably still swim back to the main ice sheet.

So if there is still estimated to be the same number of bears in 2009 as there were in 2005, how does that amount to vanishing?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Harold Camping is a hoot. I love listening to his Open Forum show on Family Radio. I'm an agnostic, but I find his diction and teachings fascinating.

Family Radio is interesting. Aside from its bone-dry bible study programs, it features a lot of awful, maudlin religious music that grates with its frumpy sentimentality. Occasionally they play pieces by "real" composers, such as John Rutter. Rutter's The Lord Bless You and Keep You is often played, and it's a gorgeous hymn.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

DrMike said:


> While it is fun to pick on Camping and his absurd predictions, let's not forget that doomsday predictions are not unique to the religious. Consider these:


My premise about Camping was not necessarily a religious one: if he had based his predictions after reading _Mary Poppins_ books or "reading" tea leaves in his cup after breakfast, I would have made the exact same comment, or even if he was wacky atheist who calculated that the Earth would blow up. All absurd, and all an insult to you, me and others that we are all about to die (whatever the reason).

As for your analogy with global warming etc. I think you are stretching it a little. You can find scientists in your profession who think it is plausible and also other fellow scientists who share your view, all based on good reasoning.

Camping lacks good reasoning. Only the reasoning of a deluded old man who has nothing else to hang on in life and wants to tell us all we are all about to go up in smoke.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

You're all looking at it the same way. Rapture did happen, but we're all to big a sinners to be accepted into heaven. Now a millenium of war is upon us. And if Jesus doesn't do it, America will.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> My premise about Camping was not necessarily a religious one: if he had based his predictions after reading _Mary Poppins_ books or "reading" tea leaves in his cup after breakfast, I would have made the exact same comment, or even if he was wacky atheist who calculated that the Earth would blow up. All absurd, and all an insult to you, me and others that we are all about to die (whatever the reason).
> 
> As for your analogy with global warming etc. I think you are stretching it a little. You can find scientists in your profession who think it is plausible and also other fellow scientists who share your view, all based on good reasoning.
> 
> Camping lacks good reasoning. Only the reasoning of a deluded old man who has nothing else to hang on in life and wants to tell us all we are all about to go up in smoke.


I agree with you - the examples I gave were those who ignored the actual science to state falsehoods, not things about which there was legitimate room for disagreement. A major group that tracks polar bears showed the numbers are stable. Scientists who studied Mt. Kilimanjaro showed that it wasn't temperatures rising that was causing the ice to melt. But people who liked to push the global warming alarm still stated such falsehoods, because it was in their best interest to get people to support them and make them rich. I am not debating legitimate scientists and their findings, rather non-scientists who cloaked themselves in science to lend some legitimacy to their false claims, just as Camping used mainstream religious ideas to cloak his false prophecies in biblical authority.

One of the major differences is that Al Gore has made a lot more money and convinced a lot more people than Camping has.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

DrMike said:


> One of the major differences is that Al Gore has made a lot more money and convinced a lot more people than Camping has.


On the other hand, there is a much bigger chance that Al Gore will be proven right at some point rather than Camping.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

DrMike said:


> One of the major differences is that Al Gore has made a lot more money and convinced a lot more people than Camping has.


I think Al Gore should donate all the monies he made out of it to further or refute our understanding of global warming.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> On the other hand, there is a much bigger chance that Al Gore will be proven right at some point rather than Camping.


Not really. He wasn't talking about predictions, he was talking about what he claimed was reality. Whether it happens some time in the future doesn't change the fact that he was being dishonest about it in the present. For the same reason that should the world come to an end at some future time it would not exonerate Camping.

If I were to make some wild prediction - say, that tomorrow an airplane were going to crash in my backyard - and it didn't happen, but then 50 years from now an airplane were to crash in my backyard, would that prove me right?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> I think Al Gore should donate all the monies he made out of it to further or refute our understanding of global warming.


But then he wouldn't be able to afford his energy-guzzling mansion.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Anyways, Camping is a pathetic soul. I don't know why he has gained so much attention - I suppose it is because of the amount of money he and his followers pumped into the campaign to "warn" us all of the end. But there is never going to be an end of people with just enough knowledge and the right amount of charisma to pull off stunts like this with enough people. 

You would think that, after this many wrong predictions, he'd start to realize that either (a) he doesn't know what he is talking about; or (b) God is messing with him and not letting him get it right.

My guess is (a).


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm rather ignorant about judgment day, but I don't understand why people would give money away. How did Camping or anyone gain financially from this prediction? I suppose I can understand some people thinking there's no reason to save money if the world will end, but they would then spend it randomly. 

Also have there been predictions of judgment day (end of times, etc.) where the world will end a long time in the future rather than soon?

Finally didn't Jesus tell his followers that he would return in their lifetimes (presumably a very long time ago)?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Hey man, this is not cool...I shouldn't be here anymore, but I am.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> I'm rather ignorant about judgment day, but I don't understand why people would give money away. How did Camping or anyone gain financially from this prediction? I suppose I can understand some people thinking there's no reason to save money if the world will end, but they would then spend it randomly.
> 
> Also have there been predictions of judgment day (end of times, etc.) where the world will end a long time in the future rather than soon?
> 
> Finally didn't Jesus tell his followers that he would return in their lifetimes (presumably a very long time ago)?


The money went to pay for billboards and all kinds of different things to get out the word about the prediction. Some people spent their life savings to help pay for the ads. Some people quit their jobs in anticipation of the end of the world.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> Finally didn't Jesus tell his followers that he would return in their lifetimes (presumably a very long time ago)?


That may start a very long discussion, but I will try to explain in short terms. Jesus did say he was coming in his disciples' lifetimes, but that didn't mean bodily. Actually, he meant that he was bringing judgment on Israel, which happened in 70 AD with the destruction of the Temple.

Commenting on the entire discussion, I believe that no man or angel knows when the Last Day will happen. It will happen when we _least_ expect it, not through predictions. So, the whole May 21 prediction was bogus to begin with.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

A mother cut the throat of her two children with a box cutter because she didn't want them to suffer with the end of the world. Fortunately both survived and she was arrested. There are at least two documented cases of suicide.

I think this Camping guy should be arrested.


----------



## Enjoying Life (Aug 2, 2010)

This prediction just in...

20,000 to 25,000 polar bears get angry about global warming launch a sneak attack, destroying all human life.

This will take place on Oct 21.

See, it all fits together.

Send me some money and I will figure out how Al Gore fits in to it all.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> A mother cut the throat of her two children with a box cutter because she didn't want them to suffer with the end of the world. Fortunately both survived and she was arrested. There are at least two documented cases of suicide.
> 
> I think this Camping guy should be arrested.


Can't happen, unless he told her to kill them. Unfortunately, freedom of speech allows people to say stupid things. And unfortunately there are people that have that many problems in their life that they are willing to take such predictions to such drastic conclusions.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I think there was some a secondary prediction for the end of the world, it was supposed to happen this month according to Camping back in May? Well, I'm still here.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I've survived through like 100 apocalypses already. And I didn't even notice them. Hail to the king.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

So... October 21, huh? Right.  I think I'll wake up on the 22nd to watch the new episode of FiM just fine.


----------



## HerlockSholmes (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi.

[filler text]


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Not sure if someone posted this already, but the video is inspired by the "rapture":


----------

